# TFSA and stock options



## tfsa? (Dec 29, 2010)

I have stock options in a company that I obtained in exchange for work done. I have non-registered and registered trading accounts. I want to know if I could exercise these options through my TFSA and if my capital gains would still not be taxed? Meaning that if I had enough money on my TFSA to buy the options could I purchase them? If I could, would I not be taxed on the immediate gain as well as future capital gains from these options? Would the fact that I worked for the company (as a consultant) affect any of these answers?


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

Almost certain that it is a no. I had it explained that the TFSA can only have traded investments. Warrants etc are not traded so no.


----------

